# Please critique Jester 5.5yr old Pinto Arab/Percheron



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello

This is Jester , 5.5yr (6 on May 19th) pinto arab/percheron. When we got him he knew nothing ( we got him in august), we had to teach him to halter, lead, be groomed, all those fun things  on a 1600lbs "colt". He was gelded at 4.5, but was used at stud a few times, and he can act very studdy if he thinks you will let him. Jester leaves tomorrow to my trainer and she is breaking/training him. He will be gone for 60-90 days. I have worked with this trainer before and she does wonderful work.

I have just started Dressage training, and LOVE it! Currently using a lesson horse for it. My goal is to eventually have Jester as my LOW level dressage horse. I have only done western, and mostly just trails, some showing when I was younger. 

Any idea, on if he is conformationally ok for it?

thanks
Jaime


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I see no reason at all that he couldn't do low level shows. He'd likely never be great at it, but for low levels, the training can make up for a lot of what natural ability is lacking.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

ok, now why wouldnt he be great at it ? Not that I am expecting great. What do you see that would prevent that?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's really heavy in his front end (which nearly every draft cross will be) and couple that with the straighter hocks and longer body, it will be very hard for him to collect to the level that you would need for more than low level shows.

It's especially obvious in the pic of him trotting, even though that appears to be an extended trot, he is a very long way from tracking up.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

When I looked at the first pictures, I thought, what a nice smallish horse... then I saw the picture with the person jogging next to him. :shock: That is NOT smallish horse. oups  silly me. :wink:


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks. 

in the trotting picture, that was the first time I have ever asked for a trot while leading. When he is out in the pasture, his trot is beautiful, and it looks different then this picture. Not arguing with you at all, just I dont think he was sure of himself.

When judging the length of body what points do you use? I know what we use in dogs, never asked about the horse.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> When I looked at the first pictures, I thought, what a nice smallish horse... then I saw the picture with the person jogging next to him. :shock: That is NOT smallish horse. oups  silly me. :wink:


 
LOL that my fault, I forgot to mention he is about 16.3-17hh 

thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with smrobs asessment of his flaws, if you can call them flaws. He's a very nice looking horse and will look stunning under tack with his winter coat gone. Low level dressage will be just fine with him.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Tinyliny, I will try and get a video of him this spring when he starts shedding out his coat  Going to miss the Jman around the farm!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I like him! He reminds me of my girl with cooler colors! 
I may be biased though lol


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol we don't mind biased . Thank you . Can you post a pic of your girl? What is she ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

InStyle said:


> Lol we don't mind biased . Thank you . Can you post a pic of your girl? What is she ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's an 8ish month old QH/Percheron cross! It's just something about the face and front end....maybe it's just that they both look super sturdy 









This was yesterday.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

I like him a lot! I bet he's a stunner in a summer coat!


----------

